# The World's most Famous Huanted house.



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just happen to check out CCs blog this morning, that is the guy form imagineerieing. http://homepage.mac.com/nephilim/imagineerieing/ You may have see some of his stuff. Anyway, he was talking about The world's most famous Haunted house, which sounded really interesting. They are giving away Free DVDs of their haunted house documentary. You just need to give them 8 bucks for the DVD. Which seems fair. I might just do it, just for kicks. But it might be a roost to get people to buy something else. Don't know yet. They have a short video of it here. 




And their main website is here. http://www.generationfear.com


----------



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

*Hey*

Hey,
Actually that mini-documentary was done by us over here at Steve The Bum Productions. We got to film the place and it was fantastic , even today as it's not a Haunted House anymore. You can read more about it on our Web Site or order a copy (psuedo-free) from the Web Site as well.

- Dave


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

OH, no. Now I am the spammer...


----------



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

haha. Bust on the rookie and see what happens!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Better this than having you bend over and say, "Thank you sir, may I have another?"


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Is that the guy that made the Ultima games?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing mrklaw.


----------

